# Looking for healthy high end goldfish



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anybody come across healthy goldfish for sale in the GTA?
I have a 180 gal tank that I am considering filling with Ranchu's or Lionheads. 
Thanks for any info. 
Steve.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Might out to check out Big Als.....

Ranchus on flyer this week!

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Newmarket.html


----------



## steve (Feb 25, 2010)

*I thought it was to good to be true.*

I drove out to the Big Als in Whitby. Only certain Big Als have Ranchus on sale!
Whitby doesn't have them. 
I think that's the last straw. I have kept fish for 30 years and I have given Big Als many chances but they always disappoint.
Thanks for the info though.
Any other leads on high quality goldfish would be appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Try some of the Asian stores, like Lucky's Aquarium at Steeles and Kennedy.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kim's Nature

10011 Highway 48 Markham, ON L3P 3J3
(905) 201-6166

North East Corner of Markham Rd


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Gold*

Andrew @ Fish Sempei in Guelph

Gavin


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Gold*

Andrew @ Fish Sempei in Guelph

Gavin

P.S. Huge Orandas,Ryukins,Ranchus,Lion heads etc


----------

